# insurance question (cover note)



## cookwibble (Jan 11, 2005)

right, im possibly going to swap my car for an r32gtst. the plan is to garage the car and insure it on cover notes for weekends when i need to drive it. 3 questions:

1. is this possible?
2. can i tax the car on the cover note?
3. how much (roughly) do you think it would be friday to sunday, im 21, 3yrs ncb nothing against my name, 2yrs experience in 250bhp+ rwd cars.

thankyou in advance for your replies


----------

